# Carbon Spec V parts...



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

I am looking to make some carbon spec v parts. I do not have a spec v I own an impreza and a old datsun 510.

If some of you could help me out with what you guys would like maybe an engien bay kit,interior pieces etc?

Please post pics of engine bays and interiors.

I will take on whatever seems to be most in demand and whoever donates teh parts will get one free part per mold used from original part. I am located near Detroit Michigan if your local it will be easier but if not no problem fed ex to the rescue I will try to get soem pics of my work I have done for imprezas,triumphs and 510s..


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

heres a battery cover I recently completed:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

510 colum cover


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go over to www.thevboard.com 

you'll get a lot more responses there, and probably a spec v owner local to you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

I don't have a Spec, but there's decent engine pics of the QG18DE in my sig....I'm interested in having you carbon fiber some parts....please email me at [email protected] thanks,

Tony

p.s. M GO BLUE


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

emailed ya


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

Question for ya... can you do black and red weave carbon fiber?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

I'll send you parts to fabricate since I'm putting my Spec in storage for the winter...


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Go to www.b15sentra.net or like Mike said earlier thevboard.
Look at my sig. Look for LJ's specv I would like the engine cover with carbon fiber w/red Keflar


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

Check the midwest forum to meet up with me at a meet in two weeks if your local (Michigan)


----------

